# New: upgraded Magcharger now available!



## Phaserburn (May 15, 2011)

Mag has released a new incan version of the venerable magcharger. It comes with the new Nimh pack, an "upgraded" bulb for 236 lumens, and an electronic switch.

Are you ready for this? The new switch allows feature set selection. The available funtions for one, two and three clicks are: full power, power save (25% less draw), SOS, strobe and momentary. You get to choose, pretty much, which slot you want them in.

This product surprised me. It's making me think about grabbing one. The price is the same as before, 89 at brightguy.

New incan Magcharger


----------



## nighttrails (May 15, 2011)

It’s good to see Maglite moving forward with the magcharger, giving it NiMH batteries and a new switch. I could be wrong, but it looks like the bulb is the same “upgraded” bulb as before. The upgrade was introduced 5 or 6 years ago. It’s a great bulb.


----------



## Chrontius (May 15, 2011)

I wonder if it can be set to supply the power-save current to the bulb, and automatically switch to 100% after a half second? That would be an awesome softstart, and massive bonus points if this thing is also regulated.


----------



## DaveG (May 16, 2011)

What was the lumens in the older single stage model?


----------



## Phaserburn (May 16, 2011)

216 I think?


----------



## nighttrails (May 16, 2011)

Here are Luxluthers stats on the post-2005 “upgraded” magcharger bulb I sent him a while back. http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/bulbs/MagCharger-LR00001.jpg A 5x1/2D NiMH battery pack hot off the charger should be well over the 220 lumens. With an AW incan driver I over-drive it to the max with 2x26650 batteries or 6D NiMH. It is very usable on the driver’s medium level. I use high infrequently, only when I really need to reach out.

BrightGuys is still listing the new magcharger as 221 lumens, as I think Maglite is, or thereabouts. It is still listed as the LR00001 bulb.


----------



## ampdude (May 17, 2011)

Nice to see a new incan product come out these days.


----------



## Nmanuel01 (Jun 5, 2011)

When I was about 15, I worked at my uncles shop for the summer and the magcharger flashlight was my first flashlight purchase. 13 yeas later, I ask my mom about my light and she brings out in a box with all of its original contents! So I charge it up and it still works as good as the day I the first turned it on! I will be purchasing the upgraded battery and switch. Thanks for the find!

I wonder if I can purchase the switch on its own, after reading a thread about Mag lights and the torx set screw change, im sure it wont be available.


----------



## fivemega (Jun 5, 2011)

Nmanuel01 said:


> I wonder if I can purchase the switch on its own, after reading a thread about Mag lights and the torx set screw change, im sure it wont be available.


*M*g Charger switch is totally different than M*g "D" switch.
Torx set screw problem you mentiond is for M*g "D" switch.*


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 10, 2011)

Wasn't the new Magcharger suppose to be an led model?I seem to remember one of our members actually handling one at a trade show last year.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 16, 2011)

Something isn't right here. I hope I'm wrong, but this seems like sometype of misprint or error. There is nothing on maglites website about a new incandescent magcharger, and why would maglite put this type of effort in creating a new incandescent model of flashlight when the general public opinion is LED is the superior technology. Not to mention creating a multimode incandescent driver isn't something you just slap together. I believe this may be a result of the specs of the new LED magcharger incorrectly being applied to the old incandescent magcharger.


----------



## dano (Jun 17, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Something isn't right here. I hope I'm wrong, but this seems like sometype of misprint or error. There is nothing on maglites website about a new incandescent magcharger, and why would maglite put this type of effort in creating a new incandescent model of flashlight when the general public opinion is LED is the superior technology. Not to mention creating a multimode incandescent driver isn't something you just slap together. I believe this may be a result of the specs of the new LED magcharger incorrectly being applied to the old incandescent magcharger.


 
Nope, it's correct, and is actually a programmable incan full size light. The switching can be programmed with various functions, which is outlined on Brightguy's website.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 17, 2011)

dano said:


> Nope, it's correct, and is actually a programmable incan full size light. The switching can be programmed with various functions, which is outlined on Brightguy's website.



Wow thats great news. I'll admit Im not a big maglite fan, but it's nice to see someone comeout with new incan technology.


----------



## snovvman (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe a newb question: Is the new switch current-limiting or regulated in any way? I have read in threads about upgrading the Mag Charger using higher wattage bulbs--such as the Phillips 5761 to make it super bright. There are also replacement LEDs by TerraLUX that are pretty nice. 

Will the new switch cause a problem with current draw?

Thanks.

Edit: Here is the TerraLUX LED upgrades:

http://www.terraluxcorp.com/terralu...Upgrades/MiniStar30MREX/tabid/87/Default.aspx

My plan is to buy a Mag Charger and upgrade to either the TerraLUX LED or higher wattage bulb. I just want to make sure that the newer style switch won't limit the power delivered to the bulb/emitter and/or overheat because it now has circuits.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 23, 2011)

To be honest: I hardly see an important difference between the new and the old MagCharger. It's still 200+lumens. Ok, the runtime is stated at 3 hours, is it a new more efficient bulb? Also the charging time differs and is shorter with 10 hours. 
But a true upgrade should include a stronger improvement than so.

Shortly after my purchase of the MagCharger for around 4 years ago, I abandoned it because of the extreme charging time of 16 hours and no possibility to use the light during the charging time. But then I ordered an Empire Charger from Battery junction. 5-6 hours charging time with 3,5mAh batteries and possibility to charge one battery during the time I use the light with another, made me like this light again!


----------



## notrefined (Jun 23, 2011)

If it's regulated, this is a huge step forward from a mainstream manufacturer...if it's not, it's still pretty cool


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 23, 2011)

notrefined said:


> If it's regulated, this is a huge step forward from a mainstream manufacturer...if it's not, it's still pretty cool



Doubtful it's regulated, but not impossible. Although it would be shocking for maglite, of all people, to steal the crown from the A2 aviator as the only production regulated incandescent.


----------



## snovvman (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm more concerned about the electronic switch causing a loss or limiting current even at the highest setting. My plan is upgrade the original bulb to an LED or higher power bub, and want to make sure that the switch won't be a limiting factor.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 23, 2011)

snovvman said:


> I'm more concerned about the electronic switch causing a loss or limiting current even at the highest setting. My plan is upgrade the original bulb to an LED or higher power bub, and want to make sure that the switch won't be a limiting factor.


 
Snovvman, to be perfectly honest with you, buying a new magcharger just for the purpose of converting it to a terralux LED is not a good move, infacts it's really a bad one. The magcharger weighs a ton and you have a huge choice of AA and CR123 LED lights out there to choose from,one's with a much higher quality beam, and one's that can fit in your pocket and still put out more light than the magcharger. Now buying a magcharger to use as strictly an Incan platform is a whole different story.....


----------



## snovvman (Jun 23, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Snovvman, to be perfectly honest with you, buying a new magcharger just for the purpose of converting it to a terralux LED is not a good move, infacts it's really a bad one. The magcharger weighs a ton and you have a huge choice of AA and CR123 LED lights out there to choose from,one's with a much higher quality beam, and one's that can fit in your pocket and still put out more light than the magcharger. Now buying a magcharger to use as strictly an Incan platform is a whole different story.....


 
Thank you for your comments. I totally agree and I really appreciate your suggestions. At the same time, I actually need the light to weigh a ton (for tactical use, need the length, girth and weight), but it cannot be longer than a 3D cell (policy requirements). I was thinking about the TK60 as a possibility, but using loose NiMH batteries seem like a pain and not sure how it will perform at 3.6 volts. Most of the Streamlight offerings are actually less "weighty" than the Mag. Other than that, I know of no other options.

By Incan, do you mean the electronic switch that offers strobe, reduced brightness, etc.? If so, I'm beginning to think twice about that. For my use, I would want the light to come on the same way all the time. If I press the light for 10 seconds, turn it off, and decide to turn it on one second later, I wouldn't want the light to go to a reduced brightness...

I'd appreciate any input based on the above.

Thanks again.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 23, 2011)

why isnt this information on there website?


----------



## PhillyRube (Jun 24, 2011)

get a nimh stick from BatteryJunction and add a Phillips 5761. Very nice!


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 24, 2011)

PhillyRube said:


> get a nimh stick from BatteryJunction and add a Phillips 5761. Very nice!


 
I have a MagCharger with NiMh batteries (mentioned in #15). When I seeked for Phillips 5761 I read that it provides 765lumens. Just to place in the MagCharger without further modification?


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> When I seeked for Phillips 5761 I read that it provides 765lumens. Just to place in the MagCharger without further modification?



is the reflector plastic?


----------



## snovvman (Jun 24, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> I have a MagCharger with NiMh batteries (mentioned in #15). When I seeked for Phillips 5761 I read that it provides 765lumens. Just to place in the MagCharger without further modification?


 
My quick search revealed the following:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?199771-Mag-Charger-Mod

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?195425-Mica-heat-shield-for-MagCharger

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Simple-Mag-Charger-Mod-brighter-than-the-1160

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?157926-Mag-Charger-Phillips-5761-awesomeness


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 24, 2011)

alpg88 said:


> is the reflector plastic?



No, what I know as well the reflector and lens are non-plastic because of the heat from the halogen bulb. 



snovvman said:


> My quick search revealed the following:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?199771-Mag-Charger-Mod
> 
> ...


 
Quite much to read through. Is Fivemega ceramic MC slug the only item I should get for using Phillips 5761?


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 24, 2011)

alpg88 said:


> is the reflector plastic?



The stock reflector is aluminum.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 25, 2011)

SO has anyone bought the light yet??? I wonder if its brighter then a ultrastinger????


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 25, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> SO has anyone bought the light yet??? I wonder if its brighter then a ultrastinger????



Yes the magcharger is brighter than the ultrastinger, throws farther too.


----------



## Dioni (Jun 25, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> why isnt this information on there website?


 
big +1


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 25, 2011)

I feel like ordering one now...my first real incan i was purchased a week ago was the US...I just got to bored with leds...other then brightguy do you guys know where i could order the new magcharger?


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 25, 2011)

I personally have only seen it at brightguy myself, which I don't quite understand. One of mags biggest selling points has been their wide availability just about everywhere, so I'm not sure why brightguy is the only one carrying it. One possibility is the light isn't ready for release yet and brightguy is the only ones advertising it before its release.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 25, 2011)

Man that light is gonna be a trip


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 25, 2011)

According to the information I still don't understand what's the attractive with this light compared to the older model. Anyone who can explain?

Regards, Patric


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 25, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> According to the information I still don't understand what's the attractive with this light compared to the older model. Anyone who can explain?
> 
> Regards, Patric


 
It's the driver that allows multi levels of output. This is a significant feature for a incandescent flashlight, especially considering the fact that it's a maglite, who isn't exactly the most innovative company around.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 25, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> It's the driver that allows multi levels of output. This is a significant feature for a incandescent flashlight, especially considering the fact that it's a maglite, who isn't exactly the most innovative company around.


 
Ok, thanks! Yes, when I now read the information I see that it has strobe and 25% mode. The question is how much the gain will be with lower mode on an incandescent. In opposite to an LED the efficiency of an incandescent drops when the brightness drops. However, it may still be interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Yes the magcharger is brighter than the ultrastinger, throws farther too.




Is that based on personal experience or is that what you've gleaned from product specification sheets? the Brightguy Magcharger is rated 221Lm whilst Streamlight's Ultrastinger is rated at 230Lm albeit with a 44m shorter range (FL1 standard)...


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Is that based on personal experience or is that what you've gleaned from product specification sheets? the Brightguy Magcharger is rated 221Lm whilst Streamlight's Ultrastinger is rated at 230Lm albeit with a 44m shorter range (FL1 standard)...



Do a search and you will see that it is generally accepted that the magcharger is brighter than the ultrastinger. I haven't done a compairson in person, no, but I feel very confident that the magcharger is indeed brighter just from all the threads I've read in the past from when I was trying to decide which one of these lights would be the better choice. I almost completly certain it will throw farther as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I almost completely certain it will throw farther as well.



That would stand without question... the ANSI rating yields an additional 44m range to the Magcharger over the Ultrastinger as well as a higher candela rating just not the Lumen rating 


Blackbear did an interesting beamshot comparison of the Mag & Ultra @ Securityinfowatch.com though to be fair the Ultra doesn't look to be too tightly focused...


----------



## Vee3 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have one. Nice to have the low level available. Switch feels a lot nicer than the old ones to me; like a big black rechargeable incan Zebralight.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 19, 2011)

When did you get it? how is the strobe feature?


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 20, 2011)

where did you get it?


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 20, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> where did you get it?



Brightguy is the only place I've seen them. I've never ordered from them but I've always heard good things.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah Im gonna order one soon...but i believe this is a sleeper light right now kind of underrated...i guess if i get itm it will be my primary light to my US due to it being much brighter and having a longer run time


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 21, 2011)

One would think the exact opposite, the magcharger would be your primary light and the ultrastinger your smaller backup. The magcharger will give you longer runtime because of the low power mode, as far as both running full bore, I suspect the magcharger would run longer, but I don't know. I hope to get both a magcharger and ultrastinger someday, right now my funds are being spent on discontinued surefire's.

Overall I think the magcharger is the better light of the 2. Glass lens, brighter, throws farther, NIMH battery, and now has multi modes of output. But the ultrastinger is still a great light and a true classic incan.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes that what i meant sorry the mag charger will be my primary and uS my backup


----------



## Vee3 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got it from Brightguy a few weeks ago. All Mag did to differentiate it from the older model was to put a sticker on the box and include a sheet about the new switch (Manual only talks about the old style switch).

Programming is dead simple; I chose 1 click for momentary, 2 for constant on (high power) and 3 for low (somewhat yellow of course). I have no need for strobe or SOS but they're easy to set up in about five seconds if need be.

I've always liked MagChargers and this new feature makes it a little nicer and more useful. Still like my Streamlight TL-3 and SF 9P but those are too small to crack a nut with.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 22, 2011)

Vee3 said:


> I got it from Brightguy a few weeks ago. All Mag did to differentiate it from the older model was to put a sticker on the box and include a sheet about the new switch (Manual only talks about the old style switch).
> 
> Programming is dead simple; I chose 1 click for momentary, 2 for constant on (high power) and 3 for low (somewhat yellow of course). I have no need for strobe or SOS but they're easy to set up in about five seconds if need be.
> 
> I've always liked MagChargers and this new feature makes it a little nicer and more useful. Still like my Streamlight TL-3 and SF 9P but those are too small to crack a nut with.


 
Any difference in brightness between the older and newer model? And someone commented on the new switch feeling alittle nicer? Can you comment on that?


----------



## Vee3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't really tell if this new one's any brighter than an older model. Don't have an old one handy to check right now and ones I could borrow are well used so wouldn't be a fair comparison.

The new switch is less 'clunky' but still has a positive feel to it. You know when you've pressed it and it's easy to click between modes without fumbling. It's different though and takes getting used to if you're familiar with the old mechanical one. No way to program it to work exactly like the old style.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 22, 2011)

Vee3 said:


> I have one. Nice to have the low level available. Switch feels a lot nicer than the old ones to me; like a big black rechargeable incan Zebralight.



If the switch is electronic vs mechanical, it might have a very low level parasitic drain. Not that you'd use a MC without charging first anyway, because the nimh will decline if not. An electronic switch in an incan is very cool; don't think there is another one.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, what a strange time for incandescent fans...SureFire discontinues almost all of their incans and Mag introduces a new, multi-level incan.

Robert


----------



## Vee3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> If the switch is electronic vs mechanical, it might have a very low level parasitic drain. Not that you'd use a MC without charging first anyway, because the nimh will decline if not. *An electronic switch in an incan is very cool; don't think there is another one*.


 
It is a step forward (if it doesn't crap out). Don't know why other makers haven't started using them. The ball-point pen style, rocker, etc. switches seem a bit antiquated. Maybe electronic ones are still too spendy(?)

I'm sure some guys aren't going to like the new switch because you can't push lightly for momentary, then harder to click it to constant on in one motion. I suspect that Mag won't phase out the old type right away due to this...


----------



## Dioni (Jul 23, 2011)

RobertM said:


> Wow, what a strange time for incandescent fans...SureFire discontinues almost all of their incans and Mag introduces a new, multi-level incan.
> 
> Robert


 sad true


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 24, 2011)

Do we know if this new electronic switch incorporates any kind of soft start or regulation?


----------



## speedywheelz123 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would get it, but to me 3 hour battery life just wont cut it!


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 24, 2011)

How long is the charging time?


----------



## Vee3 (Jul 25, 2011)

speedywheelz123 said:


> I would get it, but to me 3 hour battery life just wont cut it!



I suppose 3 hrs might not be enough for some guys' requirements. However, in the time I've been using them I've never had a battery die on me because they generally go back to the charger after being on for less than an hour (usually much less). 

I always have something smaller on me for things that don't require a big light. I'm too lazy to lug a MagCharger around unless I feel it might be useful. I'd never want to trade it in for a tiny 'Nerf' flashlight no matter how bright & efficient one might be though.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 25, 2011)

Is the beam a whitish color or yellowish...sorry if it sounds ignorant but im new to incans and my US is white...thank you


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 25, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> Is the beam a whitish color or yellowish...sorry if it sounds ignorant but im new to incans and my US is white...thank you


 
I have not the upgraded MagCharger(but the predecessor), and I think I can give an opinion.
Practically all incandescents are yellowish but the brighter the less yellow. If you use MagCharger alone I think you will perceive it as whitish tint. But compared to some significantly brighter incandescent and a cool white LED it will be perceived as yellowish. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 25, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> I have not the upgraded MagCharger(but the predecessor), and I think I can give an opinion.
> Practically all incandescents are yellowish but the brighter the less yellow. If you use MagCharger alone I think you will perceive it as whitish tint. But compared to some significantly brighter incandescent and a cool white LED it will be perceived as yellowish.
> 
> Regards, Patric


 
I'll take a yellow incandescent tint over pea soup green or angry blue LED any day

On a serious note, the Magcharger should appear pretty white in tint, it's at least 200 torch lumens and can be focused into a very tight spot which will increase the intensity.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree ill take yellowish over green and blue tints thats why i am now a incan guy


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm wondering if this new mag has some type of soft start, reason being is the flashing strobe and SOS settings and underdriving the lamp would have to be very hard on the lamp assembly, all that flicking on and off. I'm sure maglite engineers are aware of the negative effects of quickly flashing lamp assemblys and underdriving them, which makes me wonder if some type of soft start is being used.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 26, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I'll take a yellow incandescent tint over pea soup green or angry blue LED any day



I highly agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well guys I emailed maglite asking if this new magcharger is either regulated or has any type of softstart and unfortunately the person who replied back obviously doesn't have a clue about what I'm talking about and replied "the only thing that we can basically say here is that it is a new Electronic Switch which has the Bright, Dim, Strobe, SOS and Momentary switch on it. We really don't go into any other details sir."

I wonder what will have to be done in order to get a straight answer on this new magcharger, maybe someone who owns one can give us alittle feedback on whether or not the new light is regulated, the soft start question might be a little difficult to answer without some real technical knowledge of the new electronic switch. Anyone wanna contact maglite and see what kind of answer they get?


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 29, 2011)

Would bright guy know?


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 29, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> Would bright guy know?



That's a good idea I'll email them now.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 29, 2011)

I would seriously be concerned with the lamps lifespan if this new magcharger doesn't have a soft start feature. Underdriving the lamp in power save mode, strobing, sos signaling, surely the mag designers knows how hard that would be on a lamp. When I hear back from brightguy I'll fill all you guys in.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 29, 2011)

cant wait to find out


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 29, 2011)

My gut tells me it probably isn't regulated, but who knows? I sure do hope my guts wrong this time I can tell you that.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 29, 2011)

I was gonna order one last week but something poped up financially...i have money now to order one and i would like to find out if it is regulated now first


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 29, 2011)

I am sure there is no regulation. I would be surprised if their was a soft start feature. The old MC with their robust lamps didn't have any issues with bulb life, so I don't see that as being different now. As the MC is targeted at LEOs, security, etc, a soft start might not be beneficial when instant light is needed.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 29, 2011)

Phaserburn said:


> I am sure there is no regulation. I would be surprised if their was a soft start feature. The old MC with their robust lamps didn't have any issues with bulb life, so I don't see that as being different now. As the MC is targeted at LEOs, security, etc, a soft start might not be beneficial when instant light is needed.


 
Taking into account the robustness of the older magcharger lamps doesn't really apply to the new model in my opinion, the newest model features the electronic switch which has the powersave mode, strobe and sos. When an electronic switch is underdriving the lamp, flashlight a strobe however fast, and blinking sos, in my mind, yes, a soft start feature would be tremendously valuable. As far as the MC not needing a soft start because it's targeted towards LEO's and such, I'm can't say I agree. Soft starting is, to our eyes, instantaneous, so I don't see how a soft started light would have any negative effect on an individual no matter what the job or application. In fact, I would actually say the exact opposite, that the soft starting would be tremendous beneficial to a LEO or security type application, knowing it makes the chances of your lamp flashing or burning out on you in a bad situation that much less. Soft start is very beneficial no matter what the application or usage.

As far the the new light not being regulated, I have contacted both maglite and brightguy and either of them don't know if the lights regulated, you say it isn't, which probably is right, however, how did you obtain that knowledge? Do you own one of these new magchargers?


----------



## snovvman (Jul 30, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> towards LEO's and such,


 
For LEO's purpose, I would not want to have an electronic switch at all. It is all about reliability and predictability. There may be times where I soft press the switch to get the light to turn on for a moment, and need to press again 1/2 second later, or turn on the light immediately after that. I may choose to signal my partner by my controlled presses. With the new switch, what the light does next (after my initial, brief press) may be unpredictable or undesired. Tactically, the new switch is not useful. I would carry a backup light or use my weapon light for strobe...


----------



## Vee3 (Aug 8, 2011)

After using this thing for a while now I'm still not sure about the new switch. This is only due to the need to double-click for constant on the way I have it set up though (momentary high/constant high/low). Otherwise, it's dandy. Just kind of a hassle to have to press twice instead of once (30 years of 'Maglite-muscle-memory' to overcome). It _can_ of course be set up for constant high with one click but I use momentary more often than constant on.

I do like having the low level available. Other night I used it for ~2 hrs total, maybe 1/3 of that on low for close work. I usually use a smaller multi-level LED for this but wanted to see how well the Mag would do for me. On low and focusing to flood it gives a nice soft glow that's easy on the eyes. Still like using a smaller floody light but it was nice not to _need_ a 2nd one that uses disposable batteries.

Over the 2 hrs it didn't dim to where I could notice, and I never put it on the charger. Considering that a good part of that time was on low, that would of course be expected.

Anywhoo, if one of the UI settings floats yer boat and you like the idea of a low setting for close work and to preserve run time, the new switch might be for you. With judicious use of the low setting, the light can run bright for a long time (good marks for Mag there). You also have the strobe/SOS modes available if you need to signal the submarine to pick you up during a secret mission or something...


----------



## N10 (Sep 6, 2011)

has Anyone with the new magcharger done or would like to do a runtime test/graph to see whether it's regulated?..and do you guys think the new electronic switch will be as reliable as the older mechanical one in the long run?


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 6, 2011)

N10 said:


> has Anyone with the new magcharger done or would like to do a runtime test/graph to see whether it's regulated?..and do you guys think the new electronic switch will be as reliable as the older mechanical one in the long run?



I don't know if anyone who owns one is willing to do a runtime test, as I have said before it probably _isn't_ regulated, but again, we don't know that for sure until someone puts it to the test, it certainly is possible. As far as the reliability of the switch, only time will tell.


----------



## sleep creeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the MAgcharger has a whiter light or would the Streamlight ultrastinger have a whiter light due to the xenon bulb?


----------



## fivemega (Nov 1, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> Does anyone know if the MAgcharger has a whiter light or would the Streamlight ultrastinger have a whiter light due to the xenon bulb?



*M*gCharger bulb and Ultra Stinger bulb they both are halogen.*


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 1, 2011)

i have not seen a leo carry magcharger in 10 years at least.
bulb life is not a big deal, how often ppl use strobe or sos?? not too often, even if bulb's life cut in half from heavy use of strobe or dim settings, no biggie, new bulbs are not expencive. imo we looking for underwater stones in a desert


----------



## sleep creeper (Nov 1, 2011)

I wonder which one is whiter


----------



## Sabre (Nov 3, 2011)

alpg88 said:


> i have not seen a leo carry magcharger in 10 years at least.
> bulb life is not a big deal, how often ppl use strobe or sos?? not too often, even if bulb's life cut in half from heavy use of strobe or dim settings, no biggie, new bulbs are not expencive. imo we looking for underwater stones in a desert



You aren't looking very hard. I do, and so do all of the guys in the county around me (over 50 deputies), and the largest city near me (Lansing. Almost 200 sworn officers) still issues a Mag-Charger to every officer.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sabre said:


> You aren't looking very hard. I do, and so do all of the guys in the county around me (over 50 deputies), and the largest city near me (Lansing. Almost 200 sworn officers) still issues a Mag-Charger to every officer.


i'm not looking hard at all, i'm not trying to find one with mc. i'm just seeing all leos in my area, nypd, federal protective services, homeland security, private security contractors, even school safety officers, have not seen them carry mc in long time, most have stingers, saw surefires on few leos, some carry 3d mags and even 2c mags. but no mc. very possible that someone does carry, but i have not seen it. never meant to say no leos carry them. some obviously do.


----------



## Sabre (Nov 5, 2011)

I just meant they are very common in my area.

I thought NYPD still issued them. I went looking, and came upon the "NYPD Patrol Guide". On page 19, under "required equipment", it says the following:



> REQUIRED
> EQUIPMENT
> (continued)
> 
> ...



The above seems to be written to specify a Mag without explicitly saying the light _must_ be a mag. Note the part I highlighted with bold that recommends alkaline batteries. Maybe that's why you see a lot of 3d and 2c mags? I can't think why anybody would voluntarily carry a 3d or 2c mag instead of a MC, unless they didn't know any better and read the above, thinking it must be a good recommendation.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 5, 2011)

yea, i agree, patrol cops, espesially foot patrol, will not carry 3d, too much weight to carry around, so is mc. most common light in nypd is streamlight stinger.
otoh there are "old school" cops who still carry 3d, and revolvers, there aren't many of them left, but they are out there.


----------



## SoulLessGinger (Nov 6, 2011)

They are still extremely common with LEO's. 

I work fire/rescue in a big city, and I can tell you that every single engine, ladder, and ambulance on my department has 2 vehicle mount MC's. I'm 99% certain the police cruisers do too.

Great lights for what we do. And other than an axe, they provide basically the only means of self-defense we have while on-scene...the old blind and strike.


----------



## MikeAusC (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm amazed that at the end of 2011 someone would release an upgraded filament torch.

It's not hard to find an LED that delivers a pleasant light without colouration.

For people who need a light to last through a 12-hour shift, LED is a much better option.

Have you ever heard of LED torch coming with a spare LED in the tailcap ??? - "I order you stop running while I replace the bulb."


----------



## sleep creeper (Nov 6, 2011)

ok can anyone tell me if this new magcharger has a smooth beam similar to the ultrastinger once its focused or does it have a ringy beam...because i know the ultrastinger has a some orange peel in the reflector and i dont know if the magcharger has some orange peel


----------



## Howecollc (Nov 7, 2011)

There is no orange peel texture to the MagCharger reflector. At full focus you get a nice, large, fairly round hot-spot with a much dimmer, yet very evenly colored spill. Outside of the hot-spot, there's only one ring; it's in the middle of the spill and it is brighter than the surounding spill area. When de-focused the MC looks pretty much like all the other Mag D cell lights: multiple light and dark rings.

I've never used an UltraStinger so can't say with authority which is whiter, however, I did compare my MagCharger to a Streamlight Lite Box one time and found the MC to be much whiter.

MC bulb used to be a Xenon/Halogen blend like the UltraStinger, though I'm not sure that it is anymore.


----------



## sleep creeper (Nov 8, 2011)

Well i just ordered the new magcharger through bright guy, i could run tests on it for you guys, since i have time off from work for 2 weeks , i have one more question for you guys that have it already, when the light is charging is their a led that lets you know that it is fully charged after the 10 hours?


----------



## Howecollc (Nov 8, 2011)

There is a red LED that lights up when you snap the MC into the cradle. It's basically just there to tell you that a connection has been made and charging has started; it doesn't ever change to green and it doesn't go off until you pull the MC out of the cradle. The charger supplies a slow trickle charge and as such is alright to leave charging the light all the time (I'm pretty sure the manual states this). I used to charge mine for roughly 24 hours then pull it off and leave it beside the charger. If it sat there for more than a couple of weeks without any use, I'd put it back on the charger again for another 24 hours; I felt I was maybe saving the battery from being over-charged. For the last few years it seems that I don't do as well keeping track of time because often I'd realize that I had let 2 or 3 months pass since charging and the battery had significantly self-discharged. In that state runtime would be short and dim. Now I just leave all my MCs in their chargers all the time.

All of my batteries are ni-cads though, and from what I've read ni-cads are more tolerant of constant trickle charging than the Ni-MH battery that now comes in the MC. Leaving the Ni-MH in the cradle all the time might be somewhat harmful (I'd just go with what the manual says, although I doubt that Mag even thought to take this into consideration, and as such, never revised the manual even if the concern is valid). If you end up leaving a Ni-MH battery sitting off the charger for 3 months it's going to be even deader than my ni-cads because Ni-MH self-discharges quite a bit faster than ni-cad (maybe 2-3 times faster). I feel that's yet another reason to just leave it in the cradle all the time. If you end up getting 5 or so years out of the battery before its capacity is noticeably degraded then you're doing as well as everybody else.


----------



## sleep creeper (Nov 8, 2011)

man that sux i wish it wud say when its fully charged instead of guessing all the time


----------



## sleep creeper (Nov 12, 2011)

Just got the new magcharger incan from bright guy, this thing is brighter then the Streamlight US plus has a larger hot spot...and also throws further to like you guys has stated. The only thing that is confusing is that the box states 2hrs runtime at 240 lumens but the manual states 221 lumens for 3hrs and of course 6hrs on low. The manual also states that you could still leave the flashlight in the charger when not in use,, but not to exceed 30 days obviously...its my first maglite and 2nd incan rechargeable and i like it,,,feels really solid and hefty and beam is also really really white. Oh and of course the switch feels good and the lower level is good enought to navigate around being sneaky, and the strobe is pretty cool but of course not fast. I just left the settings to factory, High Low Strobe.


----------



## Howecollc (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you're pleased with it.


----------



## fivemega (Nov 12, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> the box states 2hrs runtime at 240 lumens but the manual states 221 lumens for 3hrs.


*2 hours on HO makes more sense.
I assume battery is 3500mAh and bulb takes 1.7A on high.*


----------



## peterkin101 (Nov 15, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Something isn't right here. I hope I'm wrong, but this seems like sometype of misprint or error. There is nothing on maglites website about a new incandescent magcharger, and why would maglite put this type of effort in creating a new incandescent model of flashlight when the general public opinion is LED is the superior technology. Not to mention creating a multimode incandescent driver isn't something you just slap together. I believe this may be a result of the specs of the new LED magcharger incorrectly being applied to the old incandescent magcharger.



Whilst I'm one of Mr Maglica's biggest fans, having owned various Maglites for over 20 years, his biggest let-down-AN OUTDATED WEBSITE...!

Seriously if you want to find out anything new about Maglites, just go on the website and I promise you if you stick to that you'll be the LAST to know!

And this is inexcusable.

A major company with world famous products but such a poor showing in this area.

Can't understand..


----------



## ebow86 (Nov 15, 2011)

peterkin101 said:


> Whilst I'm one of Mr Maglica's biggest fans, having owned various Maglites for over 20 years, his biggest let-down-AN OUTDATED WEBSITE...!
> 
> Seriously if you want to find out anything new about Maglites, just go on the website and I promise you if you stick to that you'll be the LAST to know!
> 
> ...



I'm gonna have to disagree with you a little bit here, as I think Maglite has been pretty decent lately about keeping their website updated with the newer lights they been releasing, unlike some other manufacturers I know (cough, cough, Surefire), although it seems they have yet to update the Magcharger page. They are also making a difference in their advertising and openness to new designs and options.

Maglite has been changing more and doing more in the last few years than the company did for 25 years previous, I have to give them kudos for a solid effort they have been putting forth recently.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 15, 2011)

I wrote them a letter (a physical letter) suggesting they create an online serial database so you can type in your number and find out the month and year the light was made. 

No response.


----------



## ebow86 (Nov 15, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I wrote them a letter (a physical letter) suggesting they create an online serial database so you can type in your number and find out the month and year the light was made.
> 
> No response.



Depending on how they record and store that type of data, that could be quite a request to fulfill.


----------



## Howecollc (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm with *peterkin101*; Mag's website is inadequate.


----------



## N10 (Nov 16, 2011)

I think we should get back on topic and talk about the magcharger even if it's true that maglite's site is not up to date or or this thread might get locked by the moderators..
now that there's the new maglite 125...i wonder if they will ever discontinue the original magcharger ..the ml 125 doesn't use the double charging rings though...
Do anyone of you pple think the original incandescent magcharger(with the dual switch or not) is still worth it considering that smaller LED lights that are as bright if not brighter are available for roughly the same price?


----------



## peterkin101 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well in fairness since my last post, Maglite have improved their website so it is now bang up to date.

And about time too...

Another small matter.

I sold my MagCharger V3 last year and bought an Inova T4.

Technically the T4 is better, more modern, Lithium Ion battery powered, lighter and in the face of such products surely the MagCharger should be put out to graze?

Yet there's something missing.

The MagCharger has an air of quality and is an absolute joy to use-which just cannot be replicated with a T4 or any other Torch of its type.

So I'm going to buy another MagCharger-at least it will be a V4 and be bang up to date (in Maglite terms anyway)


----------



## peterkin101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well its almost a year since I posted on this but I've now acquired a Version 4 via default from an Amazon supplier, EC Markets in Italy.

In all honesty the modes aren't really my thing.

But the good news is that the traditional MagCharger artefacts of a flood beam full of holes etc and a spot with a strange shape-nothing like as bad as previous versions. Still has the slow charger and still relies on Incandescent technology. But IMHO this incandesent light pierces the dark better than my Fenix TK41.

It would be nice to have a 'smart' charger and perhaps a much faster recharge time. Then of couse it would also be nice to have LSD NiMH technology. This of course adds to the cost. And at the price I paid for this from Amazon I'm not moaning. It was over £30 less than I paid back in 1993 for a Version 1.

Still happy with the MagCharger and yes I've been seduced in the past by more modern offerings. But there's still nothing to beat it for overall performance/value for money.


----------

